# VK - Eleaf iPower 80W IN STOCK



## Gizmo (15/7/16)

*Eleaf iPower 80W TC Box Mod with 5000mAh built in battery*

*Eleaf iPower 80W TC Box Mod with 5000mAh battery

The Eleaf iPower Box Mod comes with an ultra-large battery capacity of 5000mAh, but with compact design. It adopts unique design of sustainable battery life and latest firmware including VW interface, Smart mode and custom logo. It shapes 80W maximum output and supports VW/ Bypass/ Smart/ TC (Ni,Ti,SS,TCR) modes. With its advanced design and multiple colors, it will be a very fashionable and extremely attractive mod.







Specifications:

● Size: 49.5mm*23.5mm*83.5mm

● Thread type: 510 thread

● Output mode: VW/Bypass/Smart/TC (Ni, Ti, SS, TCR-M1, M2, M3) mode

● Output wattage: 1-80W

● Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm (TC modes)

0.1-3.5ohm (VW/Bypass/Smart mode)

● Temperature range: 100－315℃/200－600℉ (TC modes)

● Dual Circuit Protection for both software and hardware

● Available to be upgraded

Package includes:

1×iPower

1×USB Cable

1×User Manual

http://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-ipower-80w-tc-box-mod-5000mah.html*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/7/16)

Also Red Limitless Plus now in stock!


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/7/16)

Ooh so pretty great price too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/7/16)

Do devices with built in batteries come with warranty?


----------



## Stosta (15/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> *Eleaf iPower 80W TC Box Mod with 5000mAh built in battery*
> 
> *Eleaf iPower 80W TC Box Mod with 5000mAh battery*
> 
> ...


Awesome pricing! The wife doesn't REALLY need birthday presents does she...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

